# doing something weird..



## Sam (Sep 11, 2005)

dunno why its doing this - at the top of every thread for me theres like a history of who's responded, I dont know how it got there, how do I make it go away?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2005)

No clue.  Can you paste in a picture? or send to webmaster@martialtalk.com?

On a windows box, hit the print-screen button then do a CTRL-V to paste, either here or in an email


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, heres 1 thought-
 At the top you should see a spot that says "Display Mode".
Select "Switch to Linear Mode"


----------



## Sam (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks - it was on hybrid mode, I dunno how though, I dont mess with that stuff, I dont understand it and dont mess with it.


----------

